# Plowing in Jackson County



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is allowed, but I wanted to drop an ad here just in case there are folks in my area that still need to be plowed. I've caught up on my plowing but I do have some openings for this late afternoon/evening. We do residential and commercial, driveways and sidewalks. 

Basic, straight push (no garage at the end of the driveway) pushes start at $25. 

Check us out at www.mohawkrefuse.com - all contact info is there as well. 

PS: if I'm not allowed to advertise my company here, I apologize.























Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Why not guys do it all the time...


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Bucman said:


> Why not guys do it all the time...


I just didn't want to break any rules, lol

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish you did Calhoun


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Botiz said:


> I wish you did Calhoun


It'd have to be a big job like a shop parking lot or something to go that far. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Just gonna shovel my fairly big driveway by hand here in a bit. Should be a fun 2 or 3 hrs.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Just gonna shovel my fairly big driveway by hand here in a bit. Should be a fun 2 or 3 hrs.


Haha. I just used my snowblower to do my driveway (I've plowed it twice since yesterday), sidewalks, and for the hell of it I did the road as well. I'm the last house on a dead end, so it's kinda "my road" at least in my head. I was having so much fun that I couldn't stop. I got a little snowy. 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't think you were out there long enough Macs!  Your probably just Waaaaaay better at aiming your discharge chute than me lol.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Namrock said:


> I don't think you were out there long enough Macs!  Your probably just Waaaaaay better at aiming your discharge chute than me lol.
> 
> View attachment 814813


That's awesome! 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If I live to 87 (not very likely), I sure hope I can cast a fishing line, and catch some fish.


----------

